# Older dump, speedo and tach not working



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I have an '81 International S 1800 dump, with the diesel and Alison auto tranny. Just picked it up the other day, and the speedo and tach don't work. I'm new to working on heavy trucks, anyone have any ideas what it might be?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

If I had to guess I would say it might be broken. J/K
Time to get a shop manual for that truck, you have of course checked fuses, grounds, broken wires etc.


----------

